#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Аюрведа

## Аньезка

Кто-нибудь пробовал питаться/лечиться в соответствии с принципами Аюрведы? Какие были результаты? Каким образом находили информацию (сайты в инете, книги, курсы, врач-специалист по аюрведе)? 
Заранее благодарю на информацию!

----------


## Kamla

Аня.
На счет питания это вегетарианская диета,можно есть все,но в определённое время.так же в сети есть много инфо,почитайте,не ленитесь.на счет еды могу написать что знаю,если интересно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня.
> На счет питания это вегетарианская диета,можно есть все,но в определённое время.так же в сети есть много инфо,почитайте,не ленитесь.на счет еды могу написать что знаю,если интересно.


Спасибо, я уже читала по инету.
Меня больше интересуют ситуации по схеме: была такая проблема - обратился к аюрведе - вылечил/не вылечил.

----------


## Kamla

иногда успешно,иногда нет.но,скорее да.если хотя бы просто сбалансировать доши,то пол болезней сами уйдут.потом аюрведа это не только пить травы.это лечение в благости,без интоксикаций любого рода.это образ жизни,это гимны богам,растениям.это не идёт в разрыв с астрологией.это так же специальные асаны,то есть благая жизнь в комплексе,и не всегда легко сделать это привычкой.

----------


## Timoti

меня интересуют некоторые вопросы по аюрведе- кто нибудь разбирается в этой системе?

----------


## Kamla

> меня интересуют некоторые вопросы по аюрведе- кто нибудь разбирается в этой системе?


а что именно интересует?

кстати,немного офф. лично мне больше тибетская медицина помогала в свое время.врачи тибетцы менее раджасичны,скорее от этого.

----------


## kirava

> Аня.
> На счет питания это вегетарианская диета,можно есть все,но в определённое время.так же в сети есть много инфо,почитайте,не ленитесь.на счет еды могу написать что знаю,если интересно.


Нет, не только вегетаринская пища и мясная тоже, особенно для вата доши.

----------


## kirava

> Спасибо, я уже читала по инету.
> Меня больше интересуют ситуации по схеме: была такая проблема - обратился к аюрведе - вылечил/не вылечил.


Обратился к аюрведе и вылечил мумием Шиладжит.

Обратился к аюрведе по другой проблеме (ветер) - сам не вылечил, нет таких у них препаратов в свободной продаже. Обратился к тибетскому врачу знакомому и вылечил бысто, постепенно перехожу на тиб. медицину и пользуюсь всё больше тибетскими средствами.

----------


## kirava

http://www.yogin.ru/
Хороший портал по аюрведе, йоге и иногда тиб. медицине. Интересный форум.

----------


## Kamla

> Нет, не только вегетаринская пища и мясная тоже, особенно для вата доши.


особенно сало :Big Grin:  ,только ещё пудрой сахарной посыпать! как раз-жирное,и сладкое))

а вообще вата дизордерс снимает лучше всего медитация шаматхи :Smilie:  ,по личному опыту.

----------


## Timoti

> а что именно интересует?
> 
> кстати,немного офф. лично мне больше тибетская медицина помогала в свое время.врачи тибетцы менее раджасичны,скорее от этого.


в аюверде сладкий вкус охлаждает - в арабской и грузинской народной медицине считается, что сладкое наоборот горячее и греет организм - я лично считаю, что сладкое по калоражу содержит большое количество каллории - оно больше греетб чем охлаждает - можете обьяснить такое несоостветствие?

----------


## Kamla

> особенно сало ,только ещё пудрой сахарной посыпать! как раз-жирное,и сладкое))
> .


Кстати,свинина и кролик повышают вату.

----------


## kirava

> в аюверде сладкий вкус охлаждает - в арабской и грузинской народной медицине считается, что сладкое наоборот горячее и греет организм - я лично считаю, что сладкое по калоражу содержит большое количество каллории - оно больше греетб чем охлаждает - можете обьяснить такое несоостветствие?


Пока kamala сама с собой разговаривает могу посоветовать написать в  форум по аюрведе http://www.yogin.ru/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=5 , если вы конечно уверены что аюрведа утверждает, что всё сладкое охлаждает. Я знаю что мёд например греет...может не всё сладкое охлаждает...

----------


## Timoti

в том то и дело - что есть определённео несоответствие - про сладкий вкус пишут ,что  он тяжёлый, влажный  и холодный, а  про фруктах пишут, что чем слаще фрукт, тем он горячее - как же так?

----------


## Kamla

> в том то и дело - что есть определённео несоответствие - про сладкий вкус пишут ,что  он тяжёлый, влажный  и холодный, а  про фруктах пишут, что чем слаще фрукт, тем он горячее - как же так?


я думаю зависит от элементов.фрукты передают энергию Солнца,то есть огонь.(по аюрведе даже не рекомендуют по этому поводу сладкие йогурты есть).а сладость которая содержится например в зернах,или бобах больше относится к элементу земли,и воды.вот это охлаждает.

Кстати,заметили,что когда жара достигает более +40,то соль уже совсем не катит?

----------


## Timoti

> я думаю зависит от элементов.фрукты передают энергию Солнца,то есть огонь.(по аюрведе даже не рекомендуют по этому поводу сладкие йогурты есть).а сладость которая содержится например в зернах,или бобах больше относится к элементу земли,и воды.вот это охлаждает.
> 
> Кстати,заметили,что когда жара достигает более +40,то соль уже совсем не катит?


если судить по научному, сладость связана с глюкозой - а она и есть источник энергии, значит и  "согревает"  - даёт телу энергию, но почему то в аюверде сладкий вкус считается холодным. в народной медицине других стран (арабская, грузинская) везде сладкий вкус согревает, даже  в китаиской медицине сахар считается горячим. - единственный кто не соглашается с этим - аюрведа. никак не могу понять по какому признаку считается сладкий холодным - вроде всё против логики... :Cool:

----------


## Gonzo

На Айурведическом сайте прочитал, что "тибетская медицина" - производная от Айурведы. Адрес сайта не помню, но легко нашел его через поисковик a9.com 

Сам не пользовался этой системой и не буду, т.к. давно ( лет 10 ) использую Чжуд Ши. "Для дома, для семьи" ( я не врач и не специалист ), но очень и очень успешно. Если конкретнее... Сезонное питание, процедуры, некоторые лекарства сам готовил ( успешно ). Конечно - диагностика. Тут я долго и упорно учился. Тоже удачно. Как говорил Ибн Сина "...медицина не из сложных наук". Это и сейчас верно, если не касаться тех её сложнейших областей, где может практиковать только специалист.

----------


## kirava

Это на всех аюрведических сайтах пишут что ТТМ из айрведы произошла. На самом деле её корни в Шанг Шунге, но она также сочетает в себе Греческую, Китайскую и Индийскую медицину, так как между ними был обмен - несколько раз в Тибете в древности были международные "конгрессы" врачей из разных стран.

----------


## Anneta

Вот ссылочка!
http://www.bookmail.ru/ayurveda/index.htm
Я там заказывала книги.
____________________________
Счастья!

----------


## Kamla

Кстати, что бы хотелось сказать практикующим Аюрведу. В Аюрведе очень важно поклонение божеству Дханвантари. Очень важно осознать то, что Дханвантари это совершенное существо во всех смыслах. Без поклонения Ему отношение к этой Веде будет слишком потребительским, и принесёт только временные результаты. И, не стоит забывать, что Дханвантари это сам Вишну, а точнее Его экспансия.
Пользовать Аюрведу без почитания Дханвантари это сродни занятиям по хатха-йоге, одной вырванной ступени из восьмиступенчатой йоги. Если мы сотрудничаем с какой-либо системой знания, то для коронного результата необходимо проникнуть в самую глубь, а не пользоваться кусочками.

----------

Майя П (14.11.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В поисках расшифровки тибетской рецептуры наткнулся на информацию по Аюрведе. 
ABIM - An Annotated Bibliography of Indian Medicine
http://indianmedicine.eldoc.ub.rug.nl/
Это очень обширная библиография. 
Прошу помощи в "перетаскивании" информации на другой сайт, ссылки имеют свойство исчезать! 
Если будут желающие - можно переводить на русский язык.

----------


## К Дордже

По Аюрведе очень интересны лекции Сергея Серебрякова, он хорошо адаптирует аюрведу для русского человека и под российский климат. Все четко и без лишних философствований.

----------

Алексей Е (11.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (12.12.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> По Аюрведе очень интересны лекции Сергея Серебрякова, он хорошо адаптирует аюрведу для русского человека и под российский климат. Все четко и без лишних философствований.


Если есть ссылка, дайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Маркион

Я несколько месяцев проработал в аюрведическом магазине. Сначала попробовал чаванпраш. Пока ел, чувствовал себя сытым и наполненным энергией. Была даже неделя, когда я вообще почти не ел: просто не ощущал потребности. Затем случился период постоянных стрессов и нервных срывов; начал пить брами. Эффекта я не особо ощутил, хотя стоит сказать, что тогда я пил всевозможные успокоительные, значительного эффекта от которых тоже не наблюдалось, так что я не исключаю варианта, что эти лекарства (в том числе и аюрведический брами) просто не дали ситуации усугубиться. К слову, этот период кончился, как только я устранил причину беспокойств.

Моя коллега регулярно пила трифалу и была довольна этим средством. Говорила, что эффект очень даже заметен.

Кстати, наш ланкийский гость бханте Хатаралиядде говорил, что лечится аюрведой, и даже подарил нашей общине несколько пакетиков аюрведических лекарств.

----------


## Kit

> Если есть ссылка, дайте, пожалуйста.


Например:
http://audioveda.ru/union?id=89
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1589386
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=736964

----------

Юань Дин (12.12.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> По Аюрведе очень интересны лекции Сергея Серебрякова, он хорошо адаптирует аюрведу для русского человека и под российский климат. Все четко и без лишних философствований.


У меня больше доверия имеет имено аюрведа ,так как в Индии мне очень помогли лекарства из аюрведы .Аюрведа именно для местного населения, а не для туристов .

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...ayana_ch3.html
Расаяна является словом, чье использование выходит за пределы значения слова алхимия. Оно состоит из двух частей: раса /rasa/, означающее эссенция/сущность; и айяна /ayana/, означающее передвижение или путь. Тибетский перевод слова, чуд лен /bcud len/, модифицирует это отчасти: bcud, означающее эссенцию; и len, означающее извлечение/экстракцию. Расаяна изначально относится к приготовлению препаратов, которые действовали как тоник/укрепляющее средство, и которые поддерживали здоровье и силу тела, в противоположность препаратам, рассчитанным на борьбу со специфическими болезнями. Так или иначе, в индийской медицине, грань между препаратом, который поддерживает здоровье в целом, и тем, что излечивает специфические расстройства, предельно тонка и, как мы увидим позднее, подобные различия зачастую игнорировались. В тантрах, слово использовано не только с тем, чтобы указать на приготовление какого-то препарата, но также [дабы указать] на процессы хатха йоги, металлургию, и даже на создание благовоний. 
С тем, чтобы увидеть, почему это различие было так тонко, и [с тем, чтобы] принять во внимание, как слово пришло к расширению его изначального значения, давайте [вначале] исследуем индийский взгляд на физиологию и патологию тела. (1) Здоровье и болезнь рассматривались, как являющиеся в первую очередь вопросом баланса. В теле было три основных "сока" [три склонности, три "пульсирующих сущности"] /humors [dosha]/ – ветер /wind/, желчь /bile/ и флегма /phlegm/ – которые могли, как результат дисбаланса, являться причиной болезни. Все болезни были, таким образом, классифицированы, как являющиеся ветром-рожденными, желчью-рожденными, и флегмой-рожденными, либо как их комбинация. Другая категория, несущественная, относилась к случаям травмы и черной магии. Согласно классике аюрведы, даже такие случаи, как демоническое одержание и проклятие, могут быть внесены под заголовком [трех] склонностей-соков, потому что демоны и т.д. должны были действовать через склонности, чтобы вызвать болезнь. Цель аюрведической медицины, таким образом, заключалась в восстановлении склонностей-соков в сбалансированное состояние. 
Каждый из трех склонностей-соков имел пять подклассов, и каждый [из подклассов] имел как здоровую, так и патологическую функцию. Флегма была описана как белая, холодная, тяжелая, маслянистая, сладкая, устойчивая, слизистая и мягкая как глина. Что бы ни приводило ее в ненормальное состояние, должно иметь много тех же качеств. Основная функция флегмы включала пищеварительную систему. Один тип флегмы был расположен в горле в основании нёба. Его главным назначением было сохранять язык увлажненным и добавлять ощущение вкуса. Таким образом, [такие] симптомы, как высушивание рта и утрата чувства вкуса были связаны с уменьшением флегмы, тогда как избыточная слюна была связана с перестимуляцией [этой флегмы]. 
Другой тип флегмы располагался в животе, где он мог смешиваться с пищей и становиться мягкой массой [кашицей]. Три другие типа флегмы находились в груди и шее, в голове и во всех суставах. [Находящаяся] в голове, флегма охлаждалась и омывала различные органы чувств. В суставах она смазывала и объединяла. Кроме этих функций, флегма была связана с характерной телесной наружностью, размером тела и его крепостью. 
Основным качеством /property/ желчи был жар, хотя другие качества включали остроту, легкость и слабую маслянистость. Основным местоположением желчи был орган, названный грахани /grahaṇī/, [располагающийся] между животом и кишечником (и рассматривался, как одна лишь двенадцатиперстная кишка, так и [как] включающий тонкую кишку). Функция желчи здесь заключалась в том, чтобы вначале разогреть содержимое живота и, таким образом, "зажарить" его [содержимое], и затем отделить питательный флюид от пищи после того, как пища попала внутрь грахани. Другая желчь находилась в печени и селезенке. Из этих мест она могла окрашивать питательный флюид в кроваво красный [цвет], тогда как кровь протекала через печень и селезенку из сердца. Третий тип располагался в глазах, за зрачком. Он считался сущностным для зрения. В четвертых, желчь находилась в коже и отвечала за чью-либо комплекцию. Пятый тип желчи действовал в сердце, где он способствовал мышлению. Необходимо запомнить, что местоположением разума является сердце. Желчь противодействует тяжелому действию грудной флегмы. Тяжесть флегмы, если оставлена без контроля, может "утяжелить" интеллект. Желчь, будучи легкой и горячей, служила как противовес, и таким образом помогала развеять интеллектуальные потёмки. 
Как бы ни были важны флегма и желчь для тела, так или иначе, они не могут сравниться со склонностью-соком ветра. Он находился по всему телу в той или иной форме, и буквально управлял телом. Ветер был важным фактором в мире. Ветер заставлял огонь вспыхивать, и перемещал планеты и звезды по их соответствующим орбитам. Он создавал облака и заставлял облака [изливать] дождь. Он был причиной протекания рек и течений. Когда мировой ветер становился взволнован, он создавал опустошение/разрушение /havoc/. Он вырывал с корнем деревья, и заставлял озера и реки вздуваться. Ветер был способен проникать везде. Он был управителем всех деяний и правил. Чарака /Caraka/ говорил, "Из всех вещей он наиболее тонкий и наиболее грубый. Он вездесущ. Таким образом, он является охватывающим мир /embracer of the world/. Ветер божественен." (2) 
С этими природными аналогиями в уме, становится легко увидеть функцию ветра внутри тела. Ветер часто действовал как пневматическая помпа. Он проталкивал пищу через пищеварительную систему и выделял пот через поры. Он заставлял кровь [двигаться] по венам. Кашель, икота, чихание, мочеиспускание, испражнение, эякуляция и менструация находились все в соответствии с действиями всего лишь двух из пяти различных типов ветра. Вдобавок, к проталкиванию вещей в теле, он также удерживал их; как и воздух удерживал землю в пространстве, так и он [ветер] удерживал вместе органы тела. 
Возьмем следующий пример. По обыкновению, один тип ветра мог вызвать менструацию, принуждая кровь [двигаться] вниз. Время от времени, так или иначе, тот же ветер удерживал кровь внутри. Семя входило в матку после того, как было вытолкнуто тем же ветром, что ответственен за менструацию у женщин. Семя смешивалось с кровью, содержащейся в яйцеклетке, и следовала беременность. Затем функция ветра изменялась – он поддерживал утробный плод. Девять месяцев спустя, этот же самый ветер заставлял ребенка появиться. События, такие как выкидыш, преждевременное рождение или затянувшаяся беременность приписывались к расстройствам ветра. 
Другая функция ветра, которую необходимо рассмотреть, состояла в том, что ветер был в ответе за все умственные процессы, восприятие чувств и моторные функции. Это объясняет почему, когда ветер расстроен, кто-либо может умеренно ожидать чего угодно, от бессонницы и нервного напряжения до такого, что может дойти до случая острого психоза. Связь между ветром и умом также предоставляет психологическое оправдание для того, чтобы придерживаться идеала обладания спокойным умом и умеренными чувствами. 
Все три основных сока находились во взаимодействии в теле. Движение, сухость, холодность, неистовость и жар ветра объединялся с прохладностью, влажностью, маслянистостью и тяжестью флегмы, вместе с жаром, остротой и легкостью желчи для регулирования и поддержания телесных процессов (в целом) в гармоничной манере. Для примера, в голове находилась желчь, флегма и ветер. Если это был [случай] возбужденного состояния ветра, его сухость могла превзойти влажность флегмы и произвести высушивание рта и горла. Также, жар желчи мог повыситься с активностью ветра и, если охладительным регуляциям флегмы не удавалось компенсировать горячесть флегмы, жгучее ощущение, скорее всего в глазах, может последовать. И снова, сухость и неистовство ветра, объединенные с остротой и жаром желчи, могут привести к острым жгучим болям, осушению, жажде, головокружению и другим симптомам ветрено-желчной лихорадки /wind-bile fever/. С другой стороны, если флегма становилась возбуждена и могла возобладать над жаром желчи и сухостью ветра, холодные, влажные и тяжелые качества флегмы могли произвести чувство холодности и сырости в человеке. Этот человек может страдать от заложенного носа от флегмы в его голове, либо откашливать флегму из горла и груди. Опять же, флегма в животе может укрепиться до той точки, где кто-либо уже не может переваривать пищу. Излишек флегмы может вызвать физическую и ментальную усталость, излишнюю сонливость и так далее. 
Пример нормального взаимодействия "основных соков" мог быть обнаружен в пищеварительной системе. Пища, помещенная в рот, была увлажнена флегмой. Прана /prāṇa/, один из типов ветра, затем проталкивал пищу вниз по пищеводу в живот, где пища смешивалась с флегмой живота. Это создавало своего рода кашицу, которая соотносилась в медицинских текстах с рисом и водой в котелке. В этом месте, самана /samāna/, другой ветер, активировал желчь, расположенную в грахани. Жар излучался /radiated up/ и обжаривал пищу в котелке живота. Прана затем могла протолкнуть пищу в грахани, где объединенные действия "жарящей" желчи и саманы могли отделить питательный флюид от непригодного вещества. Питательный флюид затем [принудительно] направлялся в различные каналы посредством уданы /udāna/, третьего ветра, где он [флюид] мог путешествовать к сердцу и "прокачивался" /pumped/ по всему телу посредством вьяны /vyāna/, четвертого ветра. Пятый ветер, апана /apāna/, выгонял непригодное вещество через толстую кишку. Активность основных соков была повышенной или пониженной качествами, найденными в пище и препаратах. Здоровье, таким образом, поддерживалось или восстанавливалось, в сущности, теми же методами. Эта идея была также применима к старому возрасту. Формально говоря, не было такой вещи как здоровый престарелый мужчина или женщина, потому как сам старый возраст считался болезнью. Внутри индийской теории было очень мало оснований для разделения между препаратами, которые лечат специфические расстройства, такие как боль в животе, и препаратами, которые добавляют немного бодрости дряхлеющему старику. 
Существовало несколько теорий касательно того, почему препараты были эффективными и каков должен быть критерий в их подборе. (3) Некоторые учителя говорили, что субстанция (dravyam) лекарственного препарата являлась наиболее важным фактором. Они думали о препаратах в понятиях того, какие элементы представлялись преобладающими в них. Элементы – земля, вода, огонь, воздух и пространство – каждый имел воздействие на основные соки. Ветер снижался землей, огнем и водой и повышался небом и воздухом. Желчь понижалась землей, водой и воздухом и повышалась огнем. Схожим образом, флегма понижалась пространством, огнем и воздухом и повышалась землей и водой. Другие учителя придерживались того [взгляда], что потенция/действенность (vīryam) препарата была тем, что делало его эффективным. Лекарства были очистительными, рвотными, слабительными и т.д., согласно с [их] действенностью, как то; жар или холод, скользкость или сухость, мягкость или острота. Piper longum, для примера, хотя и острое по вкусу, имело охлаждающую потенцию, таким образом оно могло иметь склонность к смягчению желчи вместо обострения ее. Третья школа говорила, что вкус (раса) лекарства являлся наиболее важным обстоятельством. Эта теория начиналась с того, что один или комбинация шести вкусов – сладкого, кислого, соленого, острого, горького и вяжущего – повышали или понижали "основные соки". Сладкий, кислый и соленый вкусы смягчали/снижали ветер; сладкий, горький и вяжущий вкусы смягчали желчь; и острый, горький и вяжущий вкусы снижали флегму. 
По большому счёту, теория вкуса и ее модификации преобладали. /By and large, the taste theory and modifications of it predominated/. Эта теория начинает содержать теорию субстанции. Сладость была объявлена, как имеющая атрибуты земли и воды; кислота имела атрибуты земли и огня; соленость обладала водой и огнем; острый вкус обладал воздухом и огнем; горькие вкусы имели качества воздуха и пространства; и земля и воздух обнаруживались в вяжущем. Когда лекарства, казалось, вели себя по-другому, нежели кто-то мог ожидать согласно этой теории, различные объяснения давались. В обозначенном выше случае с piper longum, охлаждающая потенция "возобладает над" горячим (острым) вкусом. В иных случаях вкус оригинального препарата, как говорилось, менялся в процессе пищеварения. Эта последняя теория вызвала много дискуссий о том, какие вкусы на что меняются, тогда как некоторые вкусы менялись, другие же нет, и вообще, имела ли теория какую-либо состоятельность. 
На практике, лекарство зачастую выбиралось за его предполагаемую эффективность в лечении определенной проблемы, нежели чем исключительно на основании вышеописанных теорий. Сама Сушрута /Sushruta/ (или Нагарджуна, ее редактор), излагала, что причины эффективности лекарств были "за пределами всех правил логики", (4) и что врачеватель должен попросту выбрать те лекарства, о которых сказано, что они будут эффективны. 
В связи с применением, препараты были главным образом подразделены на две категории: те, что смягчали/облегчали специфические заболевания и те, что придавали силу и жизненность. Как было упомянуто прежде, грань меж этими двумя категориями была довольно тонкой, тогда как оба случая включали налаживание баланса "соков"/dosha/. Вторая категория, подразделенная на тоники (расаяна) и возбудители /aphrodisiacs/ (ваджикарана /vājīkaraņa/) также считались эффективными в сражении с болезнью, где расаяна является более эффективной из этих двух. Таким образом, различие было неясным/размытым. 
Что касается расаяны, те препараты, что классифицированы под этой рубрикой, считались чудодейственными лекарствами. Чарака говорил: "По сути, вторая из этого (т.е. расаяна) считалась способной излечить практически все болезни". (5). Два наиболее обыкновенно использовавшихся препарата в этой категории, chebulic и emblic myrobalan, как сказано Чаракой (6), не только способствуют долголетию и усилению интеллекта и чувств, но и быстро побеждают брюшные опухоли, геморрои, прерывистые лихорадки /intermittent fevers/, грудные болезни, головные болезни, кишечные болезни, кашель, рвоту, генитальные испускания/расстройства /genital discharge/ и разного рода другие недуги. Понятное дело, что Чарака упоминает, что два [этих препарата] должны считаться как "равные самому нектару". (7) 
Вместе с теоретическим обрамлением, очерченным выше, чудодейственность тех препаратов была зачастую описана в терминах обладания ими нескольких вкусов одновременно. Чарака говорил, что chebulic myrobalan обладал пятью из шести вкусов (за исключением солености). (8) Биография gYu Thog, врачевателя, который принес Аюрведу в Тибет, упоминает в главе восхваления chebulic myrobalan, что оно обладает всеми шестью вкусами. (9) То же сказано про ртуть в современном тексте Rasajalanidhi. (10) 
Это указывает на то, что одним значением расаяны является искусство или наука улучшения состояния тела путем изменения/модифицирования состояния телесных соков. Термин раса в расаяне может теперь рассматриваться как имеющий два различных аспекта. Во-первых, раса может быть рассмотрена главным образом в ее значении как питательного флюида, который простирается по всему телу; во-вторых, конкретно как один из вкусов или активных принципов, которые создают этот питательный флюид. Термин айяна в [слове] расаяна может теперь быть понят как искусство или путь (от айяна=путь) приготовления (или, как тибетцы излагают, извлечения) расы. 
Это значение может быть легко расширенно, дабы включить области за пределами того, что является исключительно медициной. Используя термин раса в его основном сущностном смысле, термин расаяна может рассматриваться, как означающий искусство приготовления чего-либо ценного, или, проще говоря, искусство улучшения/усовершенствования. В этом смысле, расаяна приходит к значению в точности тому, что Парацельс подразумевал под термином алхимия. В Индии значение термина, в самом деле, расширилось, и, как было сказано прежде, оно вскоре начало включать такие искусства, как металлургия. 
В отношении металлов [термин] расаяна, таким образом, начал накладываться на металлургический процесс. Извлечение металла из руды, его возможные сплавы, его последующая обработка, и так далее, все подпадало под рубрику расаяна. Для алхимика, процесс виделся делом манипулирования качествами. Различия между золотом и другими металлами не появлялись в терминах субстанции так же сильно как цвет, ковкость и так далее. Приняв это простое допущение, любой процесс, который производил качества, схожие с теми, что и у золота, закономерно могут быть названы создание золота. Неудача в производстве золота, которое бы отвечало установленным стандартам, была, таким образом, ошибкой в использовании определенного процесса или человека, применяющего его [процесс]. Не было ничего присуще золоту, нежели становление этого [вещества] золотом. Посему расаяна, которая контролировала "основные соки"/dosha/ человеческого тела, также контролировала качества металлов. 
Теперь, изначально слово расаяна не использовалось [в контексте] металлургии. Скорее, выглядит так, что использование вначале было заимствовано тантрами. Артхашастра, к примеру, которая имеет три главы, посвященные работе с металлом, не использует термин. (11) Вместо этого, различные термины, относящиеся к процессам очистки /separate/, использованы. Для примера, наука, относящаяся к рудам в земле и их извлечению, названа шулбадхатушастра /śulbadhātuṣāstra/; и та, что плавления – расапака /rasapaka/ (здесь раса=руда). 
Именно в этом процессе ртуть становится важной. Ртуть, возможно, впервые упоминается в Артхашастре в связи с соединением [амальгамированием]. (12) Процесс амальгамирования был, вплоть до двенадцатого века, одной из наиболее широко использованной техникой для извлечения золота и серебра из их руд по всему миру. [Эти] техники основаны на том факте, что ртуть с готовностью соединяется с золотом и серебром и другими металлами одним из трех методов. Первый и наиболее распространенный был прямой контакт между металлом и самой ртутью. Второй и третий методы заключались в использовании прямого контакта между металлом и ртутной солью, либо между ртутью и солью металла. В общем, процесс амальгамирования проходил примерно так: руды вначале дробились в воде, и затем смешивались с ртутью способами сильного взбалтывания. Взбалтывание служит [целям] разбивания ртути на глобулы/шарики и рассеивания их, с тем, чтобы повысить шанс контакта с золотом и/или серебром (золото и серебро часто находились вместе). Тогда как ртуть не соединится с земляными субстанциями, такими как грязь и камни, металл станет отделён. На протяжении этого процесса, золото и серебро как сказано, и в Индии и на западе, становится "пропитанным" ртутью. Результатом являются тестообразные кусочки, серебряного цвета амальгамы [смеси], которые в случае дальнейшего взбалтывания группируются вместе и оседают на дне сосуда. Дальнейшее разведение [разбавление] /dilution/, сопровожденное мягким помешиванием /stirring/, либо обмыванием бегущей водой, вызывало то, что земляные вещества смывались. Эта смесь затем отфильтровывалась с тем, чтобы убрать излишек ртути. Оставшаяся амальгама, теперь от 25% до 50% золота, затем разогревается в ретортах. Ртуть, испаряясь, вытеснялась и заново собиралась для будущего использования. Существуют, конечно, и другие методы амальгамирования. Один, упомянутый в Калачакра тантре, будет описан позже. Все методы, все-таки, имеют как минимум эти общие [моменты]: непосредственный контакт с ртутью, возможно [путем] сдавливания или растирания вместо водного метода; фильтрации, обмывки и разогревания. 
Процесс упоминался, но не был описан в Артхашастре, где слова для амальгамирования/смешивания исходят из корня, vyadh, означающего проникать /to penetrate/. По сути, одно сложносоставное слово, rasavidha, может означать "амальгамирование ртутью" если это так, это может быть одним из первых известных использований слова раса как ртути. Конечно, оно может также означать "амальгамирование руды". Но даже в этом смысле, использование ртути подразумевалось. 
Некоторые комментаторы и переводчики взяли слово vedha как означающее "превращать /to transmute/". Таким образом, такой пассаж, как:
tāmrarūpyayaḥ satādupari vedharaḥ (13)
может быть прочитан либо как "трансмутирование [вплоть] до сотни раз меди и серебра" /"transmuting up to a hundred times as much copper and silver"/ или "амальгамирование [вплоть] до сотни раз меди и серебра". 
Это на самом деле зависит от точки зрения читателя. Если трансмутация рассматривалась, скорее, как изменение очевидных качеств, как это казалось алхимикам, тогда слово трансмутация [была] уместна в их глазах. Так или иначе, Артхашастра имеет весьма определенную идею касательно того, что же представляет собой золото. Она описывает тесты для [определения] чистоты и списки некоторых путей, которыми люди разоблачали других. (14) Для примера, некоторые беспринципные люди покрывали свинец листом золота, пытаясь представить весь кусок как золото. (15) Вдобавок, Артхашастра, похоже, не принимает изменение внешнего вида за изменение материала. В описаниях извлечения золота из шахт и русел рек и т.п., отношение не таково, что кто-то трансформирует вещи, но, скорее, извлекает то, что уже содержится там. Также, Артхашастра довольно подробно описывает сплавы, о которых известно от золотых дел мастеров. Всё выше упомянутое показывает, что автор шастры не подразумевал трансмутации. 
Теперь, в тантрах сфера значений слова расаяна достаточно обширна, куда больше того, что было дано ему Рэем. Значение включает те [определения], что были обсуждены, плюс дополнительные. В [процессе] обзора тантрической литературу с тем, чтобы определить, чем же считалась расаяна, критерий определения был прост: должно было быть названо так в тексте. Лишь после того, как какой-то аспект был определенным образом опознан, как [являющийся] расаяной, он может быть так распознан в другом тексте, где он не был так назван. 
Одной из первых вещей, на что обращаешь внимание касательно расаяны в тантрах, является то, что многочисленные формулы и афоризмы собраны из классики аюрведы. Для примера, Калачакра говорит:
Соленый и кислый вкусы возобладают над ветром /vata/; 
сладкий и вяжущий – враги желчи /pitta/.
Что-либо горькое или острое берет верх над флегмой /kapha/. 
такими являются лекарственные растения и соки.
Молоко с тремя специями /spices/ возобладает над флегмой,
и молоко буйволицы является врагом желчи.
Ветер побеждается молоком верблюда; 
молоко разрушает три типа болезни и схожим образом действует топленое молоко (буйволицы) /ghee/. (16) 
Подобные афоризмы могут быть найдены в любой классике. Нельзя сказать, что только аюрведические формулы использовались: иногда рекомендовалось наделение полномочием/освящение /empowerment/ субстанции мантрой. Это [происходило] в особенности в том случае, если традиционные аюрведические формулы, похоже, были не действенны. Вималапрабха предписывает следующее в случае оспы или схожего заболевания: первым шагом будет просто потребление толченых горошин, смешанных с холодной водой при первом симптоме болезни. Однако, если боль не стихла после трех дней, текст говорит, что кто-либо должен поглотить череп, предпочтительно того, кто умер от [подобной] болезни, после того, как он был смешан с мочой. Как вспомогательное средство, возможно, или как часть оригинала формулы, текст дает мантру для использования в ходе наделения полномочием/освящения горошин. Затем, вдобавок к их потреблению, немного освященных горошин может быть помещено на каждое из шести мест: макушку, лоб, горло, сердце, пупок и зону гениталий. (17) 
Другое средство для [излечения] оспы, которое рекомендует текст, не имеет ничего общего с препаратами, освященными или нет. Сила самадхи всегда считалась беспредельной. Текст советует, что кто-либо должен остаться в комнате без окон, поместить руки на бёдра, в то время, пока сидит в лотосовой позе, удерживает ветра в [районе] пупка, и медитирует на божестве Вишвамате /Viśvamatā/ в своём сердце. (18) 
Многие другие практики советуются, которые не затрагивают использование субстанций как таковых. Некоторые включают техники хатха йоги. К примеру, от болей в спине/пояснице Вималапрабха рекомендует, чтобы кто-либо сел в позу лотоса с руками, сжимающими противоположные стопы, в то время как [руки] переплетены за спиной. (19) 
Конечно, ртуть не пропущена в списке предписаний (рецептов), найденного в тексте. В одном месте Вималапрабха соотносит пять нектаров: испражнения, моча, семя, кровь и человеческая плоть с серой, сок eclipta prostrata, ртуть, черная слюда /black mica/, и три плода, смесь chebulic, emblic, и belleric myrobalan-ов. Затем она дает рецепт смешивания [этих] пяти и рекомендует поедание определенного количества [состава], смешанного с медом и топленым маслом /ghee/ ежедневно. (20) 
Комбинация металлургии и медицины, которая, как думал Рэй, составляет расаяну,- присутствует в тантрах. Тот же текст рекомендует их использование другими способами, если расаяна сиддхи еще не были достигнуты. (21) Излагая вкратце, ртуть использовалась для амальгамирования (смешивания) с несколькими металлами, включая золото. Тогда примеси/загрязнения выводились огнем и субстанция процеживалась и застывала. Сахар добавлялся и формула готова к употреблению. Текст обещает что, если это съедено ритуальным [способом], через шесть месяцев чьи-либо седые волосы и морщины исчезнут. 
В разделе расаяны в Вималапрабхе, который выступает, как часть комментария на вторую главу Калачакры, еще лишь одна формула имеющая, какое-либо отношение к металлургии. [Будучи] несвязанной с медициной, она дает инструкции на то, как сделать металлическое изделие в форме серебряного цветка, используемого для украшения. (22) Остаток раздела, достаточно длинного, имеет дело с производством благовоний и описанием аппаратуры, использованной в химических операциях. (23) В главе пятой, расаяна обсуждается снова, довольно пространно, на этот раз с акцентом на металлургии и рекомендуя, кончено же, что то, что работает на металлах, также работает и в отношении людей. (24) Большинство этого раздела конкретно посвящено описанию различных минералов, их свойств, и того, как производить на них различные металлургические операции (такие как кальцинация). 
Именно из разделов, подобных этому, ртуть получает ее репутацию, как "лучший из препаратов". В отношении этих пассажей, кто-либо делает вывод, что эта фраза касается ртути не только в качестве препарата для людей, но по большому счету как о препарате для минералов. Идея препарата для минералов не такая уж неожиданность в алхимических традициях и, фактически, использование слова эликсир (арабское al iksir, medicine, препарат) в химическом контексте относится именно к этому. Любопытно, что идея эликсира возникла среди джабирианских алхимиков из Балха /Balkh/ примерно в то же время, когда появляется в [литературе] Калачакры. Тогда как ртуть будет амальгамировать лишь с определенными металлами, она долгое время использовалась с целью извлечения золота и серебра из их руд. С другой точки зрения, она удаляет загрязненности/примеси из металлов, таким же способом, каким лекарство удаляет загрязнения из тела. 
Это взаимоотношение между металлами и медициной было уникальным. Когда этот тип ртутного эликсира нашел свой путь к медицине [препаратам] в тантрах, его вовлечение в связи с металлами помещает его несколько отдельно от иных препаратов и техник. Это, по-видимому, не было распознано индийцами, но было распознано тибетцами. Переводя слово расаяна на тибетский, тибетцы использовали два основных термина, которые не были синонимами. Первый термин, чуд лен /bcud len/, означал "извлечение сущности" и является дословным [отражением сути], хотя и не строгим переводом [слова] расаяна (rasa, сущность и ayana, путь). Этот термин относится ко всем аспектам расаяны. Второй использовавшийся термин является более специфичным. Это - "gser 'gyur" (создание золота). Этот поздний термин использовался специфично в отношении к металлургическим операциям и препаратам, произведенным оттуда. 
Дифференциация появляется в первых переводах с санскрита. Это использовано даже без точного санскритского эквивалента. В тибетской версии Калачакры, для примера, термин gser 'gyur mkhan (pa) появляется несколько раз в главе пятой, по отношению к профессорам [преподавателям науки] по созданию золота. Санскритский оригинал отнюдь не является таким специфичным. Он просто использует слово вадин /vādin/, которое означает профессор. 
Это было [слово] gser 'gyur , которое доктор Рэй и другие взяли для [обозначения] расаяны в буддийских тантрах, хотя фактически это является лишь частью [значения]. Существует даже больше типов, нежели было упомянуто до сих пор. Среди [значений], использованных [для слова] расаяна, было приготовление магических порошков и мазей. Истории этого [содержатся] в изобилии в йогической литературе. Среди буддийских тантр, одна лишь Махакала тантра посвящает многие главы подобным описаниям. (25) Одна формула, из текста bDud rtsi chen no mchog qi lung, выглядит следующим образом: 
цветы из глаз овцы (chrysanthimum sinensus), 
смешанные с глазом орла и alavika,
фазаном, павлином, гусем, кукушкой,
смешанное с глазом трупа (?).
так обретается божественное зрение . . . . (26) 
/sheep's eye flowers (chrysanthimum sinensus),
mixed with the eye of eagle and alavika,
a small pheasant, a peacock, goose, cuckoo,
mixed with the eye of a corpse (?). 
One obtains the divine eye. . . ./ 
Предназначение этих различных аспектов расаяны обычно довольно ясны. Немногие могут оспорить преимущества божественного зрения и слуха. Нагарджуна однажды, по-видимому, снабдил свой монастырь золотом, которое он же изготовил. Вималапрабха говорит, что назначением приготовления благовоний является поклонение/почитание Будд и Бодхисаттв. (27) Охранение от оспы и проказы также являлось приятной стороной этого. Но в конечном итоге кто-либо приходит к вопросу, поднятому Рэем и другими: ведёт ли расаяна напрямую к освобождению. Так ли это? Ответом будет и да, и нет. В начале раздела расаяны в главе второй Калачакры, первая половина строфы 107 говорит: 
Прежде всего, мантринам [идущим путем мантраяны] необходимо тщательно
поддерживать сильное тело, причину сиддхи.
Без тела, нет ни сиддхи, ни возможности обрести наивысшее 
блаженство в этой жизни.
/First of all, mantrins should maintain well a 
strong body, the cause of siddhi.
Without the body, there are no siddhis and in 
this life the highest bliss is not obtained./ 
В буддизме, здоровье тела всегда считалось важным качеством [средством] для просветления, тогда как даже Шакьямуни [мудрец из рода Шакьев] отверг экстремальный аскетизм. В тантре, физическое здоровье приобретает добавочную важность. Для этого имеется две причины. Одна состоит в том, что целью практикующего является достижение просветления в этой жизни. Чем дольше кто-либо живет, тем, естественно, больше у него шансов. Безвременная смерть, которая [есть не что иное как], смерть до того, как кто-либо готов, всегда являлась основным страхом среди йогинов. Другая причина состоит в том, что тантрические практики напрямую связаны с тонкими ветрами, или энергиями, в теле. Чем больше наносилось вреда здоровью, тем больше это влияло на ветра, и тем более трудным становилось практиковать. Следовательно, важно быть сильным. Это является главной целью медицинской расаяны, поддерживать тело в настолько хорошей форме, насколько возможно. Это, в свою очередь, предоставляет подходящую основу, от которой [можно было] переходить к практике и стать просветленным. Упражнения, типа хатха йоги, лекарства из трав, ртутные эликсиры, лишь могут снабдить этой основой. Сама Вималапрабха говорит об этом недвусмысленно, классифицируя сиддхи ртути, как мирские, но не надмирские сиддхи. (28) 
Как бы то ни было, есть расаяна, которая может вести напрямую к просветлению. Она, также, упомянута в Вималапрабхе и касается практики rtsa rlung, или практики каналов и ветров. Практика упомянута в связи с поддержанием здоровья и силы тела. Йогин, который может поддерживать ветры в центральном канале мог рассчитывать оставаться сильным и здоровым в связи с практикой. Продвинутые /advanced/ практики подобные удерживанию бодхичитты в момент перемещения /transference/, и медитация [в момент] смерти [заключающаяся] в растворении элементов, все они упомянуты в этом отношении. Если йогин замечал знаки приближения смерти, которые могли возникнуть задолго до какого-либо знака действительной болезни (существуют многочисленные руководства, касающиеся таких знаков), тогда йогин полагался на практику этих техник (если он был на это способен) с тем, чтобы предотвратить смерть. Следовательно, те же практики, которые вели к просветлению, [которые, как] предполагалось, на определенном этапе мастерства, производили тот же [эффект], что и ожидаемое действие от ртути и других препаратов. Это является расаяной, которая ведет к просветлению. 
Бо донг /Bo dong rhyogs las rnam rgyal/, в своем трактате bCud len gyi man ngag, 29 подразделял расаяну на два главных типах. Внешняя расаяна была расаяной лекарственных трав, животных продуктов и минералов. Внутренняя расаяна включала в себя этапы тантрического пути. Для Бо донга, внутренняя расаяна была приближена к внешней, и также, говоря про внешнюю расаяну, ее внутренний аспект исследовался. Следовательно, он писал про обе. 
В терминах объема, его обсуждение внешней расаяны было намного полнее, чем то, что он говорил про внутреннюю расаяну. Он приводил списки различных деревьев, плодов, кожных покровов/оболочек /skins/, и минералов, упомянутых в тантрах. Он объяснял, как проверять их на предмет качества, где их найти, какие материалы с какими были совместимы в приготовлениях, и давал инструкции по операциям, задействованным в gser 'gyur. Он также дал любопытную оценку происхождения ртути, которая может указывать на шайвитское происхождение для gser 'gyur. Он говорил, что она произошла из Ваджрасаттвы после того, как тот принял форму Шивы. Он соединился с Ишвари Камадэви /Iśvarī Kāmadevī/, которая впоследствии рассеяла его семя вокруг. Эти рассеянные частицы семени Шивы являются, говорит Бо донг, ртутью. 30 Всё же, для Бо донга, несмотря на больший объем [внешней], внутренняя расаяна была на самом деле более важна. 
Он утверждал, что в результате силы неведения и жадности, внешняя расаяна не всегда принималась за то, чем она на самом деле была, по сути ,- настоящей тантрической практикой. Возможно, Бо донг ссылается тут на кого-то, кто верил, что принятие эликсиров для создания золота приведёт к состоянию Будды. 
Бо донг продолжая, переходит к довольно детальному описанию внутренней расаяны, включающую практику единения. Эта практика, он говорит, может быть успешно совершена лишь при строгом соблюдении тантрических обетов, после того, как принято посвящение /after having being empowered/, завершено служение мантрой своему персональному божеству, и будучи, таким образом, в совершенстве овладев йогой божества. Он остерегает, предупреждая [о том], что тантрические сексуальные ритуалы не затрагивают обычный секс, и что люди, трактующие их подобным образом, являются схожими с собаками и свиньями. 
После описания ритуала, он затем приводит любопытную интерпретацию акта, используя значение слова bcud len, извлечение сущности. Это довольно хорошо известный [факт], что в тантрическом единении, мужская субстанция не выбрасывалась, а наоборот втягивалась наряду с женской сущностью по центральному каналу. Когда объединенная субстанция, или капля, как она называлась, полностью втягивалась, это являлось представлением понимания неразделения сансары и нирваны и радужное тело обреталось. Великое блаженство очищало все ошибки /faults/ и все путы разрывались. 
Для Бо донга, одним из путей рассматривания этого является определение женской сущности - чуд /bcud/ и ее извлечения – лен /len/. Альтернативным [образом], кто-либо может рассматривать мужскую сущность как чуд и ее перемещение из места единения как лен. Впоследствии, Бо донг пишет: " Cказано, что без истинного чуд лен, , нет очищения элементов или перемещения /transference/". (31) Можно сказать, что без чуд лен и великого блаженства, созданного в связи с этим, элементы не очищены или, как кто-либо может сказать в этом случае, [не] трансмутированы. Продолжая разъяснять это, он затем пишет о том, что он называет чуд лен высшей реальности /ultimate truth/: 
Чуд /bcud/ является тем самым (высшей реальностью), сутью всех дхарм [проявлений, происходящих событий], которая, обладая природой неба, полностью чиста. Лен /len/ - то, что [являет собой] энергию [само]наслаждения, которая если пребывает в состоянии должной концентрации, способная полностью очистить все органы чувств, элементы и агрегаты обретаемые из веществ. (32) 
/The bcud in that (ultimate truth) is that the hart of all dhramas, by being of the nature of the sky, is completely pure. The len is that by the power of self-enjoyment while in (proper) concentration, all the sense organs, elements, and aggregates which obtain in materials are completely purified./ 
Расаяна, таким образом, в тантрах и в их тибетской интерпретации является предельно многогранной, охватывая медицину, трансмутацию металлов, магические мази, основную химию и тантрические техники, ведущие к просветлению. Это также целинное поле для исследования. И это правдиво для каждой из ее граней. Так что в данном случае я лишь попытался донести приблизительную карту поверхности. Надеясь на то, что в следующий раз, когда кто-либо столкнется со словом расаяна, он отреагирует вопросом: какая именно? 
_____________________________________________________________________________ 
Указатели-пояснения Глава 3 
1 Подобный взгляд не может быть найден в каком-либо одиночном месте в классике аюрведы, но может обнаружиться при изучении текстов в различных секциях и строфах. То, что следует, почерпнуто из: Suśruta, Suśruta Samhita, под редакцией и индуистским комментарием Śri Atrideva и Śri Lalcandra Vaidya (Delhi: Motilal Bunarasidass, 1967); Caraka, Caraka Samhita, под редакцией и индуистским комментарием Jayadeva Vidyalankara, два тома (Delhi: Motilal Banarasidass, 1963-1966); Madhava, Madhavanidhana, с комментарием Madhvkosa от авторов Vijayaraksita и Śrikanthadatta, под редакцией Brahmashankar Shastri (Varanasi: Chowkhamba Sanskrit Series, 1954). Suśruta и Caraka являются двумя старейшими сохранившимися работами из аюрведической классики, тогда как Madhavanidhana является основным классическим источником по диагностированию и нозологии. Хорошим гидом по аюрведической литературе является Girindranath Mukhopadhyaya, История Индийской Медицины, три тома (New Delhi: Munshiram Munoharial, 1974).
2 Caraka, Sutra Sthāna, XII. 11, Volume I, p. 97. sarvatantrānām vidhātā bhāvānāmanurvibhurviṣṇuḥ, krāntā lokānām, vāyureva bhagavānititi//11// 
3 vide Suśruta, Sutra Sthāna, XL-XLI, pp. 143-49.
4 Susruta, Sutra Sthana, XL. 21 ed., p. 147.
tasmāttiṣṭettu matimānāgame na to hetuṣu//21//
5 Caraka, Cikitsā Sthāna, I. 1.5 ab, Volume II, p. 1. prāyaḥ, prāyeṇa rogānāṃ dvitīyaṃ praśame matam/
6 vide Caraka, Cikitsā Sthāna, I. 29-35.
7 Caraka, Cikitsā Sthāna, I. 1.35 a, Volume II, p. 4. ataścāmṛtakalpāni 259
8 vide Caraka, Cikitsā Sthāna, 1.1.27, Volume II, p. 3.
9 Rechung Rinpoche, переводчик, "The Biography of gYu Thog, the Physician," in Tibetan Medicine (Berkeley: University of California Press, 1973 , p. 213.
10 Bhudeb Mookerjee, Rasa-Jala-Nidhi or Ocean of Indian Chemistry and Alchemy, пять томов (Calcutta, 1926), Volume I, p. 28.
11 Kautilya, II. 12-14, pp. 55-62.
12 Kautilya, I1. 13.3 rasaviddha, так или иначе, здесь может также означать что-то вроде "раскрыт потоками /opened by streams/" что относится к другой технике добычи руды, в которой окружающая [металл] земля смывается направленными потоками воды.
13 Kautilya, II . 12.3, p. 56. 
14 Kautilya, II. 14, pp. 60-62. 
15 Kautilya, II. 14.27, p. 61.
16 II. 120, pp. 140, 201-02.
17 II. 123, pp. 143-45.
18 II. 122, pp. 142-43, 203-05.
19 II. 112, pp. 130-32, 192-93.
20 II. 119, pp. 138-39, 199-201.
21 II. 125, pp. 146-47, 208-09.
22 Производство благовоний описано в II. 129-39. Некоторые устройства упомянуты в II. 140.
23 V, passim.
24 Mahākālatantrarāja, Peking Edition, no. 79, chapters 8-14; Volume III, pp. 159-64.
25 Peking Edition, no. 464; Volume 10, p. 169.
bha hu lug mig me tog dang/
mkha' lding bya yi mig dang sbyar/ 
a la big shang shang de'u/
rma bya ngang pa ko ki../
'di rnams bsgral ba'i mig dang sbyar// 
mig gis mngon shes der thob ste/
26 11. 129.
27 V. 230, pp. 183-84.
28 Bo dong phyogs las rnams rgyal, "bcud len gyi man ngag bshad pa bzhugs so," Encyclopedia Tibetica: The Collected Works of Bo dong pan chen phyogs las rnam rgyal, Volume II, pp. 507-601, passim.
29 Bo dong, pp. 522-23. 
30 Bo dong, p. 556.
'grems pa'i bcud len med pas/ khams sbyangs mi nus pa ni mi 'pho ba zhes bya'o/
31 Bo dong, loc. cit. de la bcud ni/ chos thams cad snying po nam kha'i khams rang zhin gyis rnam par dag pa yin la/ len pa ni/ mnyam bzhag tu rang gi myong pa'i stobs kyis/ rdzas la thob par phung khams skye 'ched thams cad rnam par par'o/

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> В поисках расшифровки тибетской рецептуры наткнулся на информацию по Аюрведе. 
> ABIM - An Annotated Bibliography of Indian Medicine
> http://indianmedicine.eldoc.ub.rug.nl/
> Это очень обширная библиография. 
> Прошу помощи в "перетаскивании" информации на другой сайт, ссылки имеют свойство исчезать! 
> Если будут желающие - можно переводить на русский язык.


А ссылка сдохла...

----------


## Эделизи

Чаванпраш дабур эффекта вообще не дал. У знакомых тоже не дал эффекта. Мазь для спины, не помню как называется, слабенькая, немного охлаждения только, даже не обезболивает. Простая советская мазь из аптеки за 98 рублей помогла значительно лучше. Какое то разрекламированное мыло дико сушило кожу. Стала мыть руки. Стали сохнуть руки ) В итоге этим дорогущим мылом стали стирать носки )))

----------

Алик (16.04.2014), Аурум (17.04.2014), Буль (01.12.2014), Нико (01.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Чаванпраш дабур эффекта вообще не дал. У знакомых тоже не дал эффекта. Мазь для спины, не помню как называется, слабенькая, немного охлаждения только, даже не обезболивает. Простая советская мазь из аптеки за 98 рублей помогла значительно лучше. Какое то разрекламированное мыло дико сушило кожу. Стала мыть руки. Стали сохнуть руки ) В итоге этим дорогущим мылом стали стирать носки )))


Пища, косметика, моющие средства, образ жизни должны соответствовать понятию Конституции Трех Дош, тогда будет толк.

----------

Эделизи (01.05.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Интересные и полезные материалы по Аюрведе. 
http://vk.com/vetrov_dhanvantari
http://www.dhanvantari.ru/modules.ph...egories&cid=32

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в лекарства зачастую кладут вместо дорогих ингредиентов, дешёвые заменители. тем более, что многие ингредиенты (например сандал, агар) стали очень дорогими. по идее, нужно самому брать качественные ингредиенты и готовить, тогда может и будет какой эффект.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> в лекарства зачастую кладут вместо дорогих ингредиентов, дешёвые заменители. тем более, что многие ингредиенты (например сандал, агар) стали очень дорогими. по идее, нужно самому брать качественные ингредиенты и готовить, тогда может и будет какой эффект.


Интересненько, что за заменители?

----------


## Нико

В позавчерашней трансляции Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сказал о каком-то лекарстве от расстройства лунга. Ну вот, господа, давайте это прокомментируем.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> В позавчерашней трансляции Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сказал о каком-то лекарстве от расстройства лунга. Ну вот, господа, давайте это прокомментируем.


Благо, услышавшим эту трансляцию!
я тоже хотел послушать.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Интересненько, что за заменители?


Возьмите козьи какашки из менцикана, и проведите анализ, чего там

----------


## Нико

А лекарство, упомянутое ННР, называется "вимала". Кто что знает про свойства?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> А лекарство, упомянутое ННР, называется "вимала". Кто что знает про свойства?


так это известнейшая вещь. я думал чего то редкое, экзотическое.

Состав: Myristica fragrans, Terminalia chebula, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis, Shorea robusta, Aquilaria agollocha, Carex sp., Ferula jaeschkeana, Bambusa textilis, Amomum subulatum, Elettaria cardamomum, Eugenia caryophyllata, Carthamus tinctorius, Carum carvi, Santalum album, Pterocarpus santalinus, Melia composita, Allium sativum, Geranium sp.

Применяется при хронических депрессиях, беспокойстве, раздражительности, бессоннице из-за эмоциональных проблем

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в составе должен быть Aquilaria agollocha, это дорогой ингредиент.
посмотрите, сколько стоят эти козьи шарики вдарамсале, копейки и сравните с ценой Aquilaria agollocha например во Вьетнаме, где он действительно есть в продаже. Один знакомый амчи и изготовитель лекарств в непале, сам признался, что не использует Aquilaria agollocha, и просил прислать из вьетнама (для VIP-лекарств).
во вьетнаме есть благовония из настоящего агара, очень дорогие. Обладают успокаивающим эффектом.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Применяется при хронических депрессиях, беспокойстве, раздражительности, бессоннице из-за эмоциональных проблем


Это - общие фразы ни о чем не медицинским языком. Подобные переводы подрывают доверие к Традиционной Медицине. 
Выложите текст, нормально переведем.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

подрывает доверие к ТМ и аюрведе не мои сообщения на форуме, а псевдолекарства, и чудо -эмчи.

----------

Аурум (02.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2014)

----------


## Николас

Сандаловое дерево - 1кг/$500.00

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> подрывает доверие к ТБ не мои сообщения на форуме, а псевдолекарства, и чудо -эмчи.


Что такое ТБ? Так переводить будем?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

что вы переводить хотите? Вадим, вы лекарь со стажем, про вималу и так здесь нам напишите диссертацию

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> что вы переводить хотите? Вадим, вы лекарь со стажем, про вималу и так здесь нам напишите диссертацию


Я не лекарь, а врач. Инструкцию к Бимале на медицинском, а не просторечном языке нужно перевести. Дык, у Вас с тибетским затык? Тогда инструкцию выложу я, хоть не инициатор. Диссертаций не пишу, возраст не тот и времени заниматься подобной чепухой. Больше переводить стараюсь. Правда, видимо, не нужное дело для неучей!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а какая разница между лекарем и врачём? Но если вы врач, как же вы людям вималу прописываете, если не читали пропись по вимале? про перевод - наверняка это уже переведено, и неоднократно. ибо лекартсво не из разряда редких, местечковых.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот вы пишите -возраст не тот. говорит ли это о том, что эффективность всевозможных расаян -чудленов сомнительна? какова практическая польза от их применения, по вашему личному врачебному опыту?

----------


## Нико

> Я не лекарь, а врач. Инструкцию к Бимале на медицинском, а не просторечном языке нужно перевести. Дык, у Вас с тибетским затык? Тогда инструкцию выложу я, хоть не инициатор. Диссертаций не пишу, возраст не тот и времени заниматься подобной чепухой. Больше переводить стараюсь. Правда, видимо, не нужное дело для неучей!


Вы бы меньше говорили про "неучей" тут, а просто привели бы более подробный перевод про вималу), раз больше переводить стараетесь).

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вы бы меньше говорили про "неучей" тут, а просто привели бы более подробный перевод про вималу), раз больше переводить стараетесь).


Да, классику не знают!
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/al...ific-heritage/
Амирдовлат Амасиаци "Ненужное для неучей".
А перевод мой выложу.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

http://www.arurahp.com/tibetan/host/...iew.asp?id=976
བི་མ་ལ།
བསིལ་དྲོད་སྙོམས། བཟི་མེད།
ཕན་ནུས། སྙིང་མི་དགའ་བ་དང། ཤེས་པ་འཕྱོ་ཞིང་བློ་འཚུབས་པ། རོ་སྟོད་ན་ཞིང་རྒྱབ་མདུན་གཟེར་བ།  བརྗེད་ངེས་ཆེ་ཞིང་དབུགས་སྣ་ཐུང་ཁྱད་པར་སྙིང་རླུང་ནད་ལ་ཕན། དྲན་པ་མི་གསལ།
གཏོང་ཐབས། ཉིན་རེར་ཐེངས་གཅིག། ཐེངས་རེར་རིལ་བུ་བཞི་ནས་ལྔ།

----------

Нико (03.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.arurahp.com/tibetan/host/...iew.asp?id=976
> བི་མ་ལ།
> བསིལ་དྲོད་སྙོམས། བཟི་མེད།
> ཕན་ནུས། སྙིང་མི་དགའ་བ་དང། ཤེས་པ་འཕྱོ་ཞིང་བློ་འཚུབས་པ། རོ་སྟོད་ན་ཞིང་རྒྱབ་མདུན་གཟེར་བ།  བརྗེད་ངེས་ཆེ་ཞིང་དབུགས་སྣ་ཐུང་ཁྱད་པར་སྙིང་རླུང་ནད་ལ་ཕན། དྲན་པ་མི་གསལ།
> གཏོང་ཐབས། ཉིན་རེར་ཐེངས་གཅིག། ཐེངས་རེར་རིལ་བུ་བཞི་ནས་ལྔ།


Это хорошо, но мало что объясняет людям. Давайте, Вадим, дерзайте на русском с комментами! ННР сказал, народ ждёт!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> вот Вы пишите -возраст не тот. говорит ли это о том, что эффективность всевозможных расаян-чудленов сомнительна? какова практическая польза от их применения, по Вашему личному врачебному опыту?


Кстати о птичках, почему состав тибетского лекарства обсуждается в теме про Аюрведу?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А на португальском потянет?
BI-MA-LA [bi-ma-la] – Bhim mitra.
Composição: Myristica fragrans, Terminalia chebula, Shorea robusta, Aquilaria agallocha, Carex sp., Ferula jaeschkeana, Bambusa textilis, Amomum sabulatum, Elletaria cardamomum, Eugenia caryophyllata, Carthamus tictorius, Carum carvi, Santalum album, Pterocarpus santalinus, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis, Melia composita, Allium sativum, Geranium sp..
Indicação e Ação:
- Desequilíbrio de rLung no coração cujos sintomas são:
Desconforto na concentração e na memória
Dor no peito e na região dorsal e superior do corpo
Desânimo, fadiga, nervosismo
Respiração superficial por raiva e ódio
Isquemia cerebral.
Posologia: 2 a 3 g. duas vezes ao dia pela manhã ou à noite com água quente.

----------


## Нико

> А на португальском потянет?
> BI-MA-LA [bi-ma-la] – Bhim mitra.
> Composição: Myristica fragrans, Terminalia chebula, Shorea robusta, Aquilaria agallocha, Carex sp., Ferula jaeschkeana, Bambusa textilis, Amomum sabulatum, Elletaria cardamomum, Eugenia caryophyllata, Carthamus tictorius, Carum carvi, Santalum album, Pterocarpus santalinus, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis, Melia composita, Allium sativum, Geranium sp..
> Indicação e Ação:
> - Desequilíbrio de rLung no coração cujos sintomas são:
> Desconforto na concentração e na memória
> Dor no peito e na região dorsal e superior do corpo
> Desânimo, fadiga, nervosismo
> Respiração superficial por raiva e ódio
> ...


Для меня потянет, общие корни же с латынью и французским.  :Kiss:  Перестаньте выпендриваться уже, короче)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Кто выпендриваться первый начал?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нико! Вы девочка или мальчик? Фотография и имя бесполые. Если девочка - попрошу прощения, если мальчик - повыделываюсь!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Кстати о птичках, почему состав тибетского лекарства обсуждается в теме про Аюрведу?


да, беспредел
только само названия лекарства - не тибетское, и не шанг-шунгское. И где вы видели в тибете, например 
Aquilaria agallocha?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

откроем в этой ветке онлайн обучение аюрведе.
по окончании - как полагается, диплом.

----------


## Нико

> Нико! Вы девочка или мальчик? Фотография и имя бесполые. Если девочка - попрошу прощения, если мальчик - повыделываюсь!


Рассмотрите аватарку. Кого напоминает? (Ржу не могу))))))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Рассмотрите аватарку. Кого напоминает? (Ржу не могу))))))


Видимо, старый стал, определить не могу. Если девочка - рад! Если мальчик - обидешься?
Есть китайский вариант написания состава. 二十味肉豆蔻丸

----------


## Нико

> Видимо, старый стал, определить не могу. Если девочка - рад! Если мальчик - обидешься?
> Есть китайский вариант написания состава. 二十味肉豆蔻丸


Девочка, я девочка! Комплимент, однака! Не надо мне китайского тут ещё впридачу к прочим глупостям. ВЫ НА РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК ПЕРЕВОДИТЬ УМЕЕТЕ ЧТО-ЛИБО?)))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> откроем в этой ветке онлайн обучение аюрведе. по окончании - как полагается, диплом.


Лучше в Иркутск. Открыли Высшую Школу Тибетской Медицины. Аюрведа не совсем "климатит" в Сибири.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Девочка, я девочка! Комплимент, однака! Не надо мне китайского тут ещё в придачу к прочим глупостям. ВЫ НА РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК ПЕРЕВОДИТЬ УМЕЕТЕ ЧТО-ЛИБО?)))


Всё, перестаю стебаться, перевожу!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*bi-ma-la’i sbyor ba*, བི་མ་ལའི་སྦྱོར་བ།, [bi-ma-la], [bee-ma-la], [бы-ма-лà], ’Bhim mitra’, 二十味肉豆蔻丸 «Лекарство Великого Мастера Vimalamitra для лечения нервно-психических заболеваний». Лекарство, полученное мной, из аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевства Непал, г. Катманду, состоит из: Myristica fragrans, Terminalia chebula, Shorea robusta, Aquilaria agollocha, Carex sp., Ferula jaeschkeana, Bambusa textilis, Amomum subulatum, Elettaria cardamomum, Eugenia caryophyllata, Carthamus tinctorius, Carum carvi, Santalum album, Pterocarpus santalinus, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis, Melia composita, Allium sativum, Geranium sp.. Свойства: тёплое, применяется при внезапных болях в верхней части туловища, улучшает память, концентрацию и умственную деятельность, устраняет сонливость, нерешительность, непроизвольные движения глазных яблок (нистагм), гнев, агрессию, гипервентиляционный синдром, синкопальные приступы. Принимать по 2,0-3,0 утром или вечером с горячей водой. Самтэн рекомендует при заболевании snying-rlung или snying-‘phyos nad. По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра Королевства Бутан обладает нейтральными свойствами, рекомендуется при острых психических расстройствах, тревоге, психомоторном возбуждении, снижении памяти, учащенном дыхании, болях в грудной клетке и эпилепсии с редкими приступами. Принимать по 1,5 утром или вечером с горячей водой.

----------

Нико (03.12.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, без иероглифов сейчас никак.
на фото -китаянки в тибетской национальной одежде

http://www.awaytravel.ru/sites/defau...0/img_8933.jpg

из заметки про СПА-центр тибетской медицины в стольном граде Лхаса
http://www.awaytravel.ru/content/%D1...B0%D1%81%D0%B0

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> *bi-ma-la’i sbyor ba*, བི་མ་ལའི་སྦྱོར་བ།, [bi-ma-la], [bee-ma-la], [бы-ма-лà], ’Bhim mitra’, 二十味肉豆蔻丸 «Лекарство Великого Мастера Vimalamitra для лечения нервно-психических заболеваний». Лекарство, полученное мной, из аптеки Kunphen Tibetan Medicine Industry & Clinic, Королевства Непал, г. Катманду, состоит из: Myristica fragrans, Terminalia chebula, Shorea robusta, Aquilaria agollocha, Carex sp., Ferula jaeschkeana, Bambusa textilis, Amomum subulatum, Elettaria cardamomum, Eugenia caryophyllata, Carthamus tinctorius, Carum carvi, Santalum album, Pterocarpus santalinus, Terminalia belerica, Emblica officinalis, Melia composita, Allium sativum, Geranium sp.. Свойства: тёплое, применяется при внезапных болях в верхней части туловища, улучшает память, концентрацию и умственную деятельность, устраняет сонливость, нерешительность, непроизвольные движения глазных яблок (нистагм), гнев, агрессию, гипервентиляционный синдром, синкопальные приступы. Принимать по 2,0-3,0 утром или вечером с горячей водой. Самтэн рекомендует при заболевании snying-rlung или snying-‘phyos nad. По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра Королевства Бутан обладает нейтральными свойствами, рекомендуется при острых психических расстройствах, тревоге, психомоторном возбуждении, снижении памяти, учащенном дыхании, болях в грудной клетке и эпилепсии с редкими приступами. Принимать по 1,5 утром или вечером с горячей водой.


Чудесно!
вы своих пациентов, полученным лекарством из королевства Непал (интересно, в каком году вы его получили), вылечили кого то от рассторойства лунг и в частности, улучшили память, концентрацию и умственную деятельность, устранили сонливость, нерешительность, непроизвольные движения глазных яблок (нистагм), гнев, агрессию, гипервентиляционный синдром, синкопальные приступы и тд?
или таковой цели не ставилось?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Да, нафиг больные. Сам пью! Получаю из Непала регулярно, по мере необходимости.

----------


## Нико

> Да, нафиг больные. Сам пью!


Вот это слова не мальчика,но мужа! :Smilie:

----------

